# Skittish Piranha



## AUTiger36 (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi, I have been coming here and getting info for a few months now. I just recently over the Christmas break got 2 5"-6" Caribe from a friend of mine who graduated. I have them in a 55 gal with some plants that are growing and an arch made of bricks. Also there is a large piece of driftwood in there too. They live with a 5" common pleco. They both eat raw seafood combo that comes in a pack from wal-mart as well as feeders occasionally. I have 2 heaters and a powerhead. The problem I have is that everytime I walk by the tank they flip out and swim around real crazy-like. Also, they don't eat right away when I feed them they like to just let the food sit around for a while and they almost never eat feeders in front of me. I've been thinking that they may need another Caribe to go with them to get more of the shoaling going on. I don't really know what to do. Any advice yall have on this would be greatly appreciated. Also I live in an illegal state down south so it would be kind of hard to get my hands on another one. And sorry if this isn't the correct place for this post. Thanks a lot.


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

sounds like you only had them for a while... if thats the case just give them time..
and if thats not the case then separate them...


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

As stated by hrdbyte, give them time to adjust to their new tank. It might take as long as a few months for them to get over their skittishness.


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

where are they ? in the basement ??? Put them in high traffic area....They will be skittish if they dont see people for long periods of time....My pygo tank is in my living room , and they are not skittish at all.


----------



## AUTiger36 (Nov 18, 2004)

necroxeon said:


> where are they ? in the basement ??? Put them in high traffic area....They will be skittish if they dont see people for long periods of time....My pygo tank is in my living room , and they are not skittish at all.
> [snapback]913866[/snapback]​


I have them in my room and I am in it throughout the day and they see me and my friends all the time. They are only alone during the day while I am at class and just when I'm not home.


----------



## organ (Feb 15, 2005)

I agree with hrdbyte. Piranhas can take a very long time to adjust to their new tank. Just do what you normally do so they get used to seeing you.

Maurice


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I have my guys in my basement room where only my girlfriend and I go. I have had my guys for 9 months and they still occasionally bug out, but have come around.

They sometimes go nuts when I come into the room, but they calm down pretty quick.

They are naturally skittish, and it takes time for them to break out thier shells. I'm sure they will loosen up eventually.

As far as getting another one I would suggest a larger tank first. IMO 3 would be better than 2 but not in a 55. A 75 would be great for 3, get a 75 and a simular sized pygo and you will be $$$


----------



## AUTiger36 (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks for all the help people. So from what I am hearing they are just still getting settled in and used to the environment? Ok, I can take that. Now as far as a third tank mate, I think they could use another in there with them just to help calm them down because there is alot of what I call "play fighting" that goes on between them. I don't have the funds for a 75 and don't see myself upgrading soon so what are some suggestions as to ways to chill them out. I think that a third would not do so bad but if 3 in a 55 is too many than I will bow out to the more experienced people here. I would just really like to have 3 in there. Thanks a lot for all yall's help.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

AUTiger36 said:


> Thanks for all the help people. So from what I am hearing they are just still getting settled in and used to the environment? Ok, I can take that. Now as far as a third tank mate, I think they could use another in there with them just to help calm them down because there is alot of what I call "play fighting" that goes on between them. I don't have the funds for a 75 and don't see myself upgrading soon so what are some suggestions as to ways to chill them out. I think that a third would not do so bad but if 3 in a 55 is too many than I will bow out to the more experienced people here. I would just really like to have 3 in there. Thanks a lot for all yall's help.
> [snapback]914166[/snapback]​


I would go ahead and add another cariba or p. nattereri with your existing two. A 55 gal should be sufficient for them for a few years. It may help them calm down a little because P's sense safety in numbers. The only thing I worry about is the amount of filtration that you will be providing them. As long as you got good filtration and can keep up with maintence, than you shouldn't have any problems.

Also, before you add another P, you should rearrrange your whole tank or better yet, take all of them out and change up the decor and add them all at the same time. This will help relieve the territory issues. Hope that helps you. Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## AUTiger36 (Nov 18, 2004)

Alright thanks. Well I have decided to get another Caribe. I am looking for one that is 5" and looking at some of the topics in the forums I found that some guy named Pedro is selling them for $35. Is that a good deal? If it is I will buy one from him and get it shipped to me if he is willing. Any advice on buying Caribe online would be appreciated. If anyone knows of anyone better to buy from please let me know. thanks


----------

